
Zillow drops complaint against ‘McMansion Hell’ - geodel
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/zillow-drops-complaint-mcmansion-hell-blog-backlash-copyright-claim/
======
canada_dry
EFF's response: “Our client has no obligation to, and thus will not, comply
with Zillow’s demands. Zillow’s legal threats are not supported and plainly
seek to interfere with protected speech.”

The only way this kind of bullshit will stop is if legal demand letters (like
Zillow's) that are used with little to no legal standing - purely to bully -
need to come with quick and easy recourse where the instigator and their
lawyers get nice big fines.

------
cordite
That's a soft way to excuse the charge of computer fraud.

~~~
King-Aaron
Is it the rehosting of images that constitutes the 'fraud' description? Or is
there another element to the story?

~~~
dqv
I think they were trying to argue that she was exceeding her authorized access
as defined by the ToS and therefore "committing fraud" under the CFAA.

~~~
King-Aaron
Ah, I gotcha.

